
Germany Approved Gpg4KDE and Gpg4win for National Classified Information - doener
https://dot.kde.org/2020/02/18/gpg4kde-gpg4win-approved-transmission-processing-national-classified-information
======
nabla9
>The German Government has now ranked both secure enough to be used when
transmitting messages with VS-ONLY FOR SERVICE USE (VS-NfD), EU RESTRICTED and
NATO RESTRICTED levels of confidentiality.

NATO Restricted is the lowest possible classification. It's below NATO
Confidential. The point is to "maintain administrative control of material
adequate to preclude unauthorized access."

NATO RESTRICTED (NR) - This security classification is applied to information
the unauthorized disclosure of which would be disadvantageous to the interests
of NATO. (NOTE: Although the security safeguards for NATO RESTRICTED material
are similar to those of FOR OFFICIAL USE ONLY, OFFICIAL USE ONLY, or
SENSITIVE, BUT UNCLASSIFIED information, "NATO RESTRICTED" is a security
classification.)

